# Is this forum suitable for rank amateurs?



## Hoopyfrood

This forum always pops up whenever I'm googling anything about orchestral libraries and things, and I've been impressed by the depth of the posters here's knowledge and quality of discussions in the threads I've perused. I'm an amateur music maker, I barely know any theory and don't have much talent, but I can't stop myself from trying to write orchestral/film score style music. I have some tracks I'd like to share for feedback and questions to ask and the like, but if I'm going to be the equivalent of the kid tugging at the grown up's sleeves and getting a pat in the head while the pros talk shop, maybe this isn't the place for me.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Hoopyfrood said:


> This forum always pops up whenever I'm googling anything about orchestral libraries and things, and I've been impressed by the depth of the posters here's knowledge and quality of discussions in the threads I've perused. I'm an amateur music maker, I barely know any theory and don't have much talent, but I can't stop myself from trying to write orchestral/film score style music. I have some tracks I'd like to share for feedback and questions to ask and the like, but if I'm going to be the equivalent of the kid tugging at the grown up's sleeves and getting a pat in the head while the pros talk shop, maybe this isn't the place for me.


I would say the very reason you are a beginner, is the very reason to join the forum. We all began somewhere, everyone started knowing nothing about this topic. So we all had to begin by asking and then trying everything!

I myself am a hoobyist composer and work in IT
But I enjoy the time spent here, the discussions and the knowledge shared

So people who have their different careers, have strengths in different areas:
-I myself am technician and engineer minded. Rather analytical about things as well
-Others are very good wtih configurations and software
-Others are music theory experts and arrangers etc.
-And so on...

I am confident you will find a place for more than just your musical abilities here, because music involves computing, creativity, innovation etc.

Come on board and join the club


----------



## jononotbono

It’s a place for everybody so don’t let anybody put you off. Hey, I know less than nothing and I visit this place quite a bit so I’m sure you’ll be fine and fit right in! Welcome to VI-C!


----------



## doctoremmet

I’m on it. Just to guard over the lowest of the lowest levels of amateurism and make people like you (and myself) feel right at home. So: welcome!


----------



## b_elliott

doctoremmet said:


> I’m on it. Just to guard over the lowest of the lowest levels of amateurism and make people like you (and myself) feel right at home. So: welcome!


True on that. Timme was the first to greet me and since last July I have not been welcomed to please leave, despite my nonsense. So cheers and welcome.


----------



## Hoopyfrood

Great, thanks everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Loïc D

Yes, and definitely yes !
Welcome


----------



## Markrs

So many of us on here are rank amateurs hoping to upgrade to mere amateurs :D


----------



## Dave Connor

Yes! Join the club!


----------



## creativeforge

Hoopyfrood said:


> This forum always pops up whenever I'm googling anything about orchestral libraries and things, and I've been impressed by the depth of the posters here's knowledge and quality of discussions in the threads I've perused. I'm an amateur music maker, I barely know any theory and don't have much talent, but I can't stop myself from trying to write orchestral/film score style music. I have some tracks I'd like to share for feedback and questions to ask and the like, but if I'm going to be the equivalent of the kid tugging at the grown up's sleeves and getting a pat in the head while the pros talk shop, maybe this isn't the place for me.


"It takes a village," they say.... Welcome to VIC! I'm a self-indulging amateur, always learning something. The forum is a treasure trove of riches, with seasoned musicians and newbies music lovers sharing their ideas and concerns, tips and tricks, and buying loads of virtual instruments libraries and freely sharing opinions and reviews...


----------



## Robert_G

1 month before I joined, I didn’t even know what Cubase was.


----------



## SupremeFist

Only amateurs, in the original sense of "lovers of the art", should be allowed on this forum at all. Whether one makes one's living entirely from music or not is beside the point.


----------



## BabaGhanoushSpecial

Hello and welcome! I'm a bottom feeding, amateur of an amateur. But I can tell you I have learned more in these threads than I ever thought possible. The knowledge and kindness of this forum is pretty incredible. Do some poking around and searching for tutorials/walkthroughs and you will learn immensely!


----------



## SyMTiK

Hoopyfrood said:


> This forum always pops up whenever I'm googling anything about orchestral libraries and things, and I've been impressed by the depth of the posters here's knowledge and quality of discussions in the threads I've perused. I'm an amateur music maker, I barely know any theory and don't have much talent, but I can't stop myself from trying to write orchestral/film score style music. I have some tracks I'd like to share for feedback and questions to ask and the like, but if I'm going to be the equivalent of the kid tugging at the grown up's sleeves and getting a pat in the head while the pros talk shop, maybe this isn't the place for me.


I started out here 8 or 9 years ago posting utter garbage as a 14 year old who had only just gotten Logic Pro with the dream of being a professional producer and composer, and this forum has helped me grow to the point where I was able to go to college for music, and actually seriously pursue a professional career in music. 

There is a wealth of knowledge here and I have gotten some of the most thoughtful feedback and advice here from people who actually know what they are talking about. The best advice I can give is to not be afraid to post your music if you think it isn't as good as the other music you hear on here. Some of the members here give fantastic feedback, and I have seen amateurs see night and day differences in their work thanks to the help of some of the more experienced members on this forum.


----------



## Double Helix

I, too, stumbled upon this site when I was searching for help with a problematic installation (I had no idea Vi-C even existed) This is a welcoming community, @Hoopyfrood. Please jump in with both feet.
Further, if there were a proficiency test to join, the advertisers would not even bother. . .


----------



## PaulieDC

Hoopyfrood said:


> This forum always pops up whenever I'm googling anything about orchestral libraries and things, and I've been impressed by the depth of the posters here's knowledge and quality of discussions in the threads I've perused. I'm an amateur music maker, I barely know any theory and don't have much talent, but I can't stop myself from trying to write orchestral/film score style music. I have some tracks I'd like to share for feedback and questions to ask and the like, but if I'm going to be the equivalent of the kid tugging at the grown up's sleeves and getting a pat in the head while the pros talk shop, maybe this isn't the place for me.


Associating with the real composers and not wannabe's is where you want to be, and the very fact that you are concerned about intruding already puts you at +1. You'd be surprised the number of Young and New that leap on here all guns blazing as if they earned a right to be that way. Your honest intro was quite nice to read actually (note that I'm not a pro, just an oddball seasoned noob). We all have fun but maturity is respected here (mostly, lol).

If you want praise for what you write, this isn't your forum. If you want true criticism so you can seriously learn where to improve, *you'll get it*, no holds barred. I can't think of a better scenario to grow under. I still haven't posted a piece for destruction and rebuild yet because I'm not there yet. But when I do, I'll want to hear where it's not major-league level.

I would say that when you post something, make it a completed piece or as far as you can take it. Even if it's 60 seconds long, no one expects a symphony from us freshman.


----------



## mybadmemory

To me, the very appeal of this place is its broad range of users, from beginners, to hobbyists, to professionals (all the way up to mr Z himself). What unites us is our love of orchestral music (and orchestral libraries) so don’t be shy. This place is for everyone regardless of experience! Welcome!


----------



## Tim_Wells

"Is this forum suitable for *rank* amateurs?"

Don't worry. I've discovered no one can smell me over the internet.


----------



## dgburns

‘We shall not cease from exploration, and the end of all our exploring will be to arrive at where we started and know the place for the first time’

T.S. Eliot


----------



## Polkasound

A note to all lurkers out there who are thinking about joining VI-Control:



PaulieDC said:


> Associating with the real composers and not wannabe's is where you want to be, and the very fact that you are concerned about intruding already puts you at +1. You'd be surprised the number of Young and New that leap on here all guns blazing as if they earned a right to be that way. Your honest intro was quite nice to read actually (note that I'm not a pro, just an oddball seasoned noob). We all have fun but maturity is respected here (mostly, lol).



This was so well written, I hope it encourages all you lurkers out there to finally join the forum like @Hoopyfrood did. It doesn't matter how new you are to composing with virtual instruments — if you're a nice person who enjoys working with virtual instruments, you simply belong here.

I'm a songwriter who specializes in producing polka music. I don't even refer to myself as a "composer." And yet, I've been here for five years because, like everyone else, I've found it to be an indispensable resource of information and camaraderie.

Come join our community! 🍻

Welcome Hoopyfrood!


----------



## pixelcrave

Welcome @Hoopyfrood — I shared a lot of the sentiments mentioned above for sure — this has been an awesome and welcoming community for learning and sharing. I, too, am an amateur here (been lurking for a year before finally chiming in once in a while here). I look forward to listening to your creations! 

Cheers!


----------



## BabaGhanoushSpecial

Also I forgot to mention in my previous post: stay away from the Deals forum section. It is a black hole of wants and needs and wants that feel like needs and wants that you convince yourself ARE needs.... the GAS can get real on here so lock your credit card in a safe and throw away the key!!


----------



## Crowe

Hmmm. If you are a froody dude or dudette you are welcome regardless of your rank, amateur or not.

I've been here for a while now and I still don't know what I'm talking about.

Thought about picking up Carpentry instead but that only resulted in weird dissonant synthwave music.


----------



## SupremeFist

Shiirai said:


> Thought about picking up Carpentry instead but that only resulted in weird dissonant synthwave music.


That's exactly what I'm in the mood for!


----------

